# Грыжи, сколиоз, перекос таза



## Mume (24 Июл 2020)

Снова здравствуйте..обладаю левосторенней грыжей в пояснице, левосторонней грыжей c5-c6 и протрузией-непомню между какими шейными позвонками.. правосторонней протрузией в грудном отделе.Так же s-образный сколиоз 12.7 градусов.На данный момент есть легкое чувство отлеженности в голени левой ноги и такое же чувство в бедренной мышце правой ноги, 2 недели назад тоже самое было в правой голени, но сошло на нет.По утрам бывает побаливает между верхней левой лопаткой и позвоночником, бывает чувство дискомфорта в этом же месте.Заметил когда долго сидишь, ноют ключицы.. Всвязи с этим хочу помочь позвоночнику,подразгрузить его немного хотя бы.... Обратился к травмотологам-ортопедам, был у 2-ух врачей,и снова есть некоторая неясность для меня... Один травматолог диагностировал анатомическое укорочение правой ноги на 2см и обьяснил, что организм компенсировал эту разницу стопами(одна варус, другая вальгус) до 0.4см, и теперь надо носить подпяточник под правой ногой. При этом он померил метром каждую конечность, что то расчертил на спине и по итогу подложил под правую пятку 0.4см какой то резинки, и плечи с лопатками выравнились с его слов....Далее я сделал рентгенографию нижних конечностей с определением длины костей, рисунок и заключение прилагаю,так как ничего не понимаю в этих терминах,понял одно, что правая нога короче..... Другой же травматолог при осмотре без измерения,на глаз осмотрел ноги,приподняв их и сопоставив, обьяснил что разница есть в 0.4 см, но это мелочи, а вот таз перекошен и его надо вправить, перекос правда как я понял на 3мм всего.И с его слов чувство отлеженности в бедренной мышце правой ноги-это как раз из за перекоса таза.
Вот мои вопросы, может что то посоветуете, я просто не понимаю что делать дальше:Действительно ли перекос может выражаться в онемениях или это грыжа виновата, хотя она левосторонняя, а кусок онемения в правой ноге? Непонятно, нога короткая и таз перекосило, или изначально таз кривой? Таз вправлять нужно или нет?или ходить с подпяточником как говорил первый травмотолог?Заключения и снимки все прилагаю.


----------



## La murr (24 Июл 2020)

@Mume, Владимир, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему докторов.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Mume (24 Июл 2020)

Второй доктор который сказал есть блок правого крестцово- подвздошного сочленения при сгибательном тесте


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2020)

> ....Один травматолог диагностировал анатомическое укорочение правой ноги на 2см





> ....Далее я сделал рентгенографию нижних конечностей с определением длины костей, рисунок и заключение прилагаю,так как ничего не понимаю в этих терминах,понял одно, что правая нога короче....





> ..... Другой же травматолог при осмотре без измерения,на глаз осмотрел ноги,приподняв их и сопоставив, обьяснил что разница есть в 0.4 см,


- То есть, все врачи видят одинаково.


> ...но это мелочи, а вот таз перекошен и его надо вправить, перекос правда как я понял на 3мм всего.И с его слов чувство отлеженности в бедренной мышце правой ноги-это как раз из за перекоса таза.


Если врач имел ввиду корешковый синдром, то нет, не тот уровень грыжи.
А если нейропатию бокового кожного нерва бедра (почитайте), то некая взаимосвязь возможна.

Живот большой?


----------



## Mume (25 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Живот большой?


Нет, худой.. 66кг и 185 рост... Я обвел на картинке мышцу правой ноги, которая онемела, ато может не правильно выражаюсь..... А по поводу таза что думаете? Править или оставить все как есть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2020)

Это вид сзади.
Там нет бокового кожного нерва. Отметаем эту версию.
Значит, надо искать связь с грыжей.


----------



## Mume (26 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, не обратил внимание на вид..... У меня спереди, вот правильная



К мануальщику стоит вообще сходить? Или все оставить как есть

Не понимаю какие должны быть дальнейшие действия

Занимаюсь лфк на протяжении полутора месяца(в основном статические упражнения) и прогресс с онемениями стоял на месте.Пробовал и щадяще их делать и с меньшей амплитудой-по разному короче...далее плюнул, бросил лфк на 5 дней,ничем не занимался-и онемение становилось меньше, с чем связано неясно.медикаменты сейчас не принимаю, делал в июне магниты, лазер, электрофарез с новокаином-эффект был, но моментный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2020)

Тоже не боковой кожный.
Но и такой, что модно не обращать внимание.
Есть онемение и есть. Если нет слабости и боли, и врачи не находят других причин кроме грыжи, то можно успокоиться и заниматься. 
Теме про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Mume (26 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теме про лечение боли в спине нашли?


Нет, поищу сегодня, спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2020)

Сформируйте жалобы на сегодня


----------



## Mume (26 Июл 2020)

Чувство отлеженности, но легкое, в левой голени на внешней стороне-силы в норме, чувствительность в норме.... Тоже самое на правой ноге, в мышце которая над коленом,чувстаительность и силы в норме...... По утрам ноет между верхом левой лопатки и позвоночником, бывает что болит, бывает просыпаешься и проблем нет..... Когда час еду в электричке,сидя стараюсь держать осанку ровной-на этом фоне начинают ныть ключицы....больше болей и неврологии нет.


----------



## AIR (26 Июл 2020)

Мягко поразминайте проблемные места с мазью типа Артро-актив  (красный).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2020)

> ...Чувство отлеженности, но легкое, в левой голени на внешней стороне-силы в норме, чувствительность в норме.... Тоже самое на правой ноге, в мышце которая над коленом,чувствительность и силы в норме......


- Грыжа есть, большая, но клиника не совсем совпадает и тут нужен врач, чтобы разобраться.
Но боли и слабости нет и на онемение можно наплевать.
Скорее надо задуматься о сохранении ситуации, обеспечения резорбции грыжи и формирования правильного стереотипа при  с учетом грыжи диска. 


> ....По утрам ноет между верхом левой лопатки и позвоночником, бывает что болит, бывает просыпаешься и проблем нет..... Когда час еду в электричке,сидя стараюсь держать осанку ровной-на этом фоне начинают ныть ключицы....больше болей и неврологии нет.


- Шея в кифозе и сколиозе, грудной в сколиозе, мышцы слева и справа работают по разному, в грудном отделе участок остеохондропатии с патологическими блоками на уровне пораженных дисков.
Скорее надо разумно полечить мышцы, привести их в максимально хорошее состояние и затем натренировать их до уровня соответствия вашим нагрузкам.


----------



## Mume (27 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите, к кому лучше сходить тогда показать спину.. К остеопату или мануальщику? Или это одно и тоже?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2020)

Лучше к доктору, который это знает и умеет.


----------



## Mume (27 Июл 2020)

Понял... Был сегодня у офтальмолога,проблема с левым глазом началась... Померила давление, в левом 17,в правом 20...сказала что то пережато где то.. И опять к неврологу отправила, хотя до этого у 6 врачей был

Может кто сталкивался с этим... Какие сделать исследования на пережатость глазных нервов в шее или где то еще, где может быть защемление?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2020)

Блин!
Почитайте причины повышенного давления в глазу!


----------



## Mume (28 Июл 2020)

Глазник сказала о зажатости,в левом ниже, с ним то и проблема началась... На завтра вообщем записался снова к неврологу, послушаю его на этот счет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2020)

Есть такая причина - зажатость сосудов?


----------



## Mume (30 Июл 2020)

Ответ офтальмолога на мой вопрос что зажато... Был таков, "все что угодно, так как в шее грыжа и вообщем позвоночник с проблемами, вам надо к неврологу".... Сходил к неврологу, его мнение что офтальмолог что то напутала,взглянул на мрт, на узи артерий шеи-сказал все в порядке, глаза по этим снимкам живые


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2020)

По каким снимкам!!!
Найдите в инете - ПРИЧИНЫ ПОВЫШЕННОГО ВНУТРИГЛАЗНОГО ДАВЛЕНИЯ!
Кстати, а оно повышено?


----------



## Mume (30 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, у меня мрт головного мозга есть и дуплекс артерий шеи,по ним и определил что шеи не причем.. Сам глаз барахлит..... Я не знаю повышено или понижено, прикрепил заключение окулиста....а  На словах сказала что где то что пережато, т.к. Слишком большая разница между 17 и 20



Но глаз уже идет на поправку, сам излечивается.... Уже нетак расплывчато видит,надеюсь такая динамика останется


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2020)

Верхней границей нормы для бесконтактного тонометра считается 21 мм рт.ст.
Приток и отток т глаза не идет по артериям и венам связанным с позвоночником.


----------



## Mume (30 Июл 2020)

По нервам тогда? Как еще проверить, то что в позвоночнике ничего не пережато по поводу глаз?..... Невролог сказал все уже сделано из исследований - мрт и дуплекс


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2020)

Найдут если неврологи или окулисты такой нерв, то сообщите.


----------



## Mume (30 Июл 2020)

Хорошо, спасибо Вам за ответы


----------

